# Creatine side effects?



## Papi (Feb 14, 2001)

Just wondering if this happended to Anyone else?
About 2 years ago, started taking creatine for the first time... Was Drinking plenty of liquid etc, lifting 5 days a week, getting THICK, was about 2 or 3 weeks into taking it, got done lifting one day went home, was kicking back on the couch when i stood up to get somthen and my Freakin Top right AB Popped out bout 4 or 5 inches, it was clearly noticable when it was popped out seeing as i got Well Developed abs and Dark Skin complexion, So i wasn't seeing things..Freaky SHIZNIT, Felt like i was turning into the HULK or somthen cuz i couldn't move, i dropped to my Knees and held my stomach, it stayed like that for like 5 mins then it went back in and i was Straight. just curious if anything of this sort has happend to anyone else, taking CREATINE?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2001)

not me, been using creatine for several years.

------------------
train hard!


----------



## Papi (Feb 14, 2001)

You ever heard of anything like that dog?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 14, 2001)

Your sure you weren't mad and started to turn green hey? LOL

Strange, can't say I've had anything like that. If it were the bottom abs and you continued to be sore, I'd say hernia but doesn't sound like that.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Feb 14, 2001)

I've never heard of anything like that either but are you sure you're not 6'5, around 250 and use to be on a popular TV show lol

------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## Papi (Feb 14, 2001)

Thas what i was thinkin too, Turning into a superhero right, but it went away, never happend again, was just curious if anybody heard or seen anything like that...


----------



## Pianomahnn (Feb 14, 2001)

My only opinion deals not with creatine at all.

It was probably just a severe muscle spasm, which can occur.  I know sometimes my muscles will do something weird that I didn't want them to.  Your muscle obviously needed to do that.

Weird though...

------------------
Pianomahnn.com

Life is fun!!


----------



## EarWax (Feb 15, 2001)

Anybody ever seen "Aliens".


----------



## fin1 (Feb 15, 2001)

Why do you correlate creatine with this event?


----------



## Papi (Feb 15, 2001)

It was the only thing i was taking at the time, thats why i was asking if anyone else has had anything like that happen to them taking creatine, it dont sound like it, so i'm thinking it probably wasnt the creatine, their was one guy who said his left ab has popped out before like that but he didn't attribute it to Creatine..So not sure probalby some Genectic thing


----------



## crowman (Feb 17, 2001)

hmmmm, yep definitly like the thing on alien.

Seriously though, are you sure it was an ab?  Maybe you have a hernia.

------------------
-Crowman
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## Papi (Feb 17, 2001)

Yea, that what some other foo said hernia but hernia is a serious medical condition, which requires someone to look at it asap,
mine went away and never came back again, like i said though was just wondering if it had happend to anyone else, or if anyones ever heard of anything like that, and yes definetly my top right AB...


----------



## Papi (Feb 17, 2001)

BUMP


----------



## keithtidwell (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been looking online to figure out what happened.  I had just finished a workout and was stretching and when I stood up my top right AB popped out a couple inches.  It freaked me out.  I thought I may have a hernia but I can't find any type of hernia that is that high up and then goes away in a few seconds.  Crazy!  Let me know if it happens again or if it turns out to be something else cause I may need to get checked out.  Also I started Creatine a couple weeks ago, strange.


----------



## Mista (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had that happen to me as a child a few times. Years before I had heard of creatine.


----------



## Mista (Feb 19, 2008)

Just looked at the date. LOL.


----------

